# Tesco deals and e:mail confirmation



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

For the few people left who have not yet used the Tesco Deal facility, I offer my recent experience of using them first time. 

Had a few sleepless nights before I rang P&O to check how much they had really charged us for the Hull/Zeebrugge crossing in August. I delayed ringing as I had not yet got my credit card statement so could not check the charge. But panic set in. The e:mail confirmation quoted the full price (without the £50 deal deducted). 

They confirmed the price was gross and the net amount would be deducted from our credit card. Panic over. 

I must say the people at P&O call centre were on the ball and very polite. A pleasure to do business with them. We normally do the long haul through England to Dover on the outward journey, and Zeebrugge/Hull on the return. However, for our Aug/Sept. trip we decided to treat ourselves because of the vouchers so the £50 deduction was really necessary. 

Hope this helps someone who might be using the vouchers for the first time. 

Sue


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Sue,

Thanks for sharing your Tesco vouchers experience, we are still saving ours yet, hope to use it sometime this year for the first time, got teemyob to thanks for the advise on forum about the deal.

Gasper


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I bought £60 of vouchers off my friend who saves them up for Christmas shopping, sent them off in her name, (which is allowed as I checked with Tesco first) , she received £240 worth of travel vouchers.

Went to Tunnel booking on line and sorted out what times and dates I wanted to travel, got the price , then rang the Tunnel booking service. You can only use vouchers on phone not on line, my cost came to £208.00, I then used the £200 of vouchers which the lady took the number off them and paid the £8 on my credit card (Tesco , of course).
I had to send the vouchers to the Tunnel booking office within 4 days, did it by Special Delivery as didn't want to loose them. The booking reference numbers and all paper work were back with me in 6 days.

Just have to get a motorhome now LOL. 35 days to go. I booked for the Saturday before Easter weekend returning the Saturday after. 

A tip, don't send a mixture of yours and someone elses money tokens, do it separately, you can use the travel vouchers later mixed, it confuses the computer as they then have 2 different addresses.

Good luck
Mandy


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Mandy,

Blimey! That’s a lot saving, will definitely keep the Tesco vouchers in the future on ferry/tunnel rather then spend it back on grocery like always did, thanks.

Gasper


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tescp*

Hi

I must also advise the deals toeks were delivered very quickly and also the confirmation from Eurotunnel.

Excellent scheme!

Russell


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

The problem with the email confirmation is one that Tesco are aware of and are trying to fix. I ordered some stuff from Tesco direct and used Gift Certificate numbers as part payment. My email confirmation gave the gross amount. When I phoned Tesco, the guy knew my question before I asked it!


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Tesco Vouchers*

How do you get these vouchers?


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi, Diabalo,

Do you shop Tesco? If you got Tesco club card every time you shopped you get points, they send you statement with vouchers every now and again, if you use it on ferry/tunnel you get 4 times value of the vouchers worth, if spend it back on grocery like I used to do before got advise from MHF forum, you only get the face value of the vouchers, details on http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/, start saving!

Gasper


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Tescos club card points*

WOW, thats well worth knowing about.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*A question*

Hello all,

A question on this topic

When you convert Tesco Vouchers for Eurotunnel ones, How long do the Eurotunnel vouchers have before they expire?

Trev


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi teemyob,
The booking must be made within 6 months of the voucher date, not the trip. If you decide not to use them for Eurotunnel they can be exchanged for something else, within the 6 month time limit.
We normally check the price on the net for the tunnel fares, send off for the correct amount of vouchers, and phone to book when they arrive. There is a number on them which makes the booking easier.
We are Tescoholics, buying all our fuel and groceries there. We get around £300 of tokens a year, which is £1200 worth of vouchers. We are about to use £250 at MFI, which will give us £1000 towards a bathroom suite!! And we have booked 2 trips to France on the tunnel, and we had to pay just £7. Well worth it for us to collect them.

Colin


----------

